

T-Mobile G1 Unboxing Pictures - kevin_blogs
http://phandroid.com/2008/10/03/t-mobile-g1-unboxing-pictures/

======
smoody
the person who snapped the photos erased the serial numbers but didn't erase
the barcodes. oops.

------
kevin_blogs
that sounds funny

